# Carlos Santana, wife getting divorced



## Marisol (Nov 2, 2007)

SAN RAFAEL, Calif. - Guitarist Carlos Santana and his wife of 34 years are divorcing, according to documents filed in Marin County Superior Court.

ADVERTISEMENT

Deborah Santana, who in her 2005 memoir, "Space Between the Stars," described her husband as being unfaithful, moved to dissolve their marriage on Oct. 19, citing irreconcilable differences.

Carlos Santana's publicist, Michael Jensen, said the case is "a private matter and there is no comment."

The musician has said he knew he made mistakes in his marriage.

"I sincerely apologized to her and to my kids when I wasn't in my right mind and did something hurtful. It has helped me become more humble and to try harder to be the man she wants me to be," Carlos Santana said after the memoir was published.

The Santanas have been business partners as well as spouses. Together, they created the Milagro Foundation, a nonprofit organization that supports underprivileged children.

Earlier this year, they announced plans to create three Mexican restaurants in the San Francisco Bay area named Maria, Maria after one of Carlos Santana's Grammy-winning singles.

The couple have three children, ages 17, 22 and 23.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 2, 2007)

that's really sad. I didn't know she'd written a book, and I didn't know he was an unfaithful jerk either.


----------



## luxotika (Nov 2, 2007)

He cheated on her and they have been married for 34 years? I hope she gets a hell of a settlement after the divorce!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2007)

wow 34 years!!! All that hard work and it's over...sad!!


----------



## Annia (Nov 2, 2007)

Deborah Santana is beautiful.

34 years is a long time, hopefully they can get through this smoothly as possible.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 2, 2007)

too long to spend in a marriage to a rocker if he was unfaithful


----------



## Kathy (Nov 2, 2007)

I think this is sooo sad! To divorce after so many years together! I love Santana's music! It's too bad!


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Infidelity or not, it's always sad when relationships end. Especially when they've lasted so long.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 2, 2007)

Dang that is messed up. They've spent most of their entire lives together. I think that after that many years it will be next to impossible for either of them to *really* move on. Almost all of their memories in life are together.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Infidelity or not, it's always sad when relationships end. Especially when they've lasted so long. I agree.


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ronnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dang that is messed up. They've spent most of their entire lives together. I think that after that many years it will be next to impossible for either of them to *really* move on. Almost all of their memories in life are together. Exactly. Not only are your memories tied to one another but both people have structured their lives, careers, etc. around their relationship. I can't even imagine...


----------



## monniej (Nov 7, 2007)

it so sad when people married that long get divorced!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 8, 2007)

i wish they could work it out or he could let her screw around or whatever, 35 years seems a long time to throw away


----------



## macface (Nov 8, 2007)

So sad


----------

